# OK, so i got a repop headbadge for my pierce frank kramer special, but i need to....



## twowheelfan (Sep 24, 2010)

remove the screw bodies from the head stock. also, i need nes screws. can anyone help? thanks.
talk to you guys soon.
Tim


----------



## ccmerz (Sep 24, 2010)

I have at least a three thousand flat topped slotted tiny screws suitable for headbadges. I can send you......how many?


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 25, 2010)

that would be great! throw some in an envelope when you get a chance!
i will PM you my address. where did you get them?


----------

